
Put order on your ElasticSearch and save money with VRR - ruggerotonelli
https://looking4q.blogspot.com/2018/09/level-up-logs-and-elk-introduction.html?rgr4alberto
======
ruggerotonelli
A friend of mine wrote this article serie to prove the VRR strategy is good
both for Dev and for Ops. It's cost saving and puts order in Elastic when used
for logging...

~~~
seclabor
Good PoV, +1 for the ORDER and for OPS!

